# Deliveries from the UK



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Can anyone give us the names of suppliers who will deliver electrical appliances/household goods to Portugal to buy online please.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try Amazon. What is it you are looking for?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Quite a few depends on what your after but as Siobhán says Amazon order value +£25 free but only items fulfilled by Amazon and you must check correct box Free Delivery

E-bay another useful one but depends on whether supplier will sent to Portugal and cost.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I never understand Amazon's delivery policy. Some things they'll deliver and others not and they seem to change what they will and won't deliver at whim.

We used to order Earl Grey tea amongst other things and they're now telling us that they won't send the tea. They'll also deliver raspberry & lemon Smints but not the blue mint Smints. 

Sane it certainly ain't!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Another problem with Amazon is they won't deliver anything they class as medicines, even if *their own* description and that of the suppler is "food supplement". They just won';t listen to arguments. Otherwise - their delivery is good from UK by MRW couriers to Spain (and probably also to Portugal) things take just a few days


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A lot depends on who your actually buying from on Amazon some items are sold by companies who advertise on Amazon and therefore might not be eligible for free delivery and some of those companies might also not be prepared to ship to Portugal.

Just did a quick check and this one Tea Pigs Darjeeling Earl Grey 15 Teabags as an example comes up as deliverable and free P&P with +£25 order

You should always look for *Fulfilled by Amazon*. and it's very rare that delivery would be refused


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We tried that and even by only using the products that are fulfilled by amazon, it lets you go all the way to check out and then they tell you they won't deliver certain items to PT?

I've no idea why it is but it irritates the hell out of me!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I just took that example all the way through process and paying and received confirmation of order, free delivery and estimated delivery date and then canceled as we have no problems getting Earl Grey here.

Do you have a PO Box address? as that can affect deliveries


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

No. We have delivery straight to the house. 

I'll try again tonight or tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all sorry specifically we were after a double electric oven (inbuilt that is) as we are still not having any luck locating what we want in pt, been to quite a few places now and struggling.
thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Try teka.com. 

We had ours supplied and installed by a local kitchen fitter so they're definitely available.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try Teka catolque Teka official website :: Bathroom, Kitchen, Professional Kitchen and Containers 

Double oven think you'd have problems with reasonable shipping costs, Jerry posted a contact for delivery & pick ups from UK might be a better option, that is if you can find what your after in UK

Beat me to it TM


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for suggestions and advice. Will have a look on the Teka website.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

From my experience, their products are tip top.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There is at least one in Teka catolque


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Canoeman and TM, have looked on Teka website, see what we are looking for but no prices listed?????? So how do you know how much!!!!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Our stuff was supplied by the kitchen fitter who showed us the price list, gave us 10% off of that and installed it free of charge but I'd guess you could just go into your local shop, get a price, maybe negotiate if you feel the need and then ask him to order it for you.

Alternatively, contact Teka direct, get a price from them and order direct.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't think Teka will supply direct, just go to a local stockist and ask most makes will do double ovens but it's a matter of ordering, when we wanted matching gas and electric ovens dealer was quite happy to order and for us to refuse if we didn't like them


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

We bought our Teka DHA888 double oven online and had it fitted by the builder we bought the house from. At the moment I cannot recall the name of the company but will dig out the invoice and post back here.


----------

